# 1st Round - Game 1: Heat vs. Bulls



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*<center >









Eastern Conference Playoffs
Round 1
Game 1










Miami Heat
(52-30)

vs.









Chicago
(41-41)

Heat lead series (0-0)
*

*Starting Lineups:*


*vs.*


Heat Bench:
Gary Payton
Alonzo Mourning
Antoine Walker
Jason Kapono
Derek Anderson
Wayne Simien
Michael Doleac
Shandon Anderson
Dorell Wright
Earl Barron

*Season Series (Heat 2-1)*
December 13, 2005 (Heat win 100-97)
March 18, 2006 (Heat win 85-84)
April 16, 2006 (Bulls win 117-93)

*Online Radio:*


</center>


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

this has got to be a sweep


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

No Zo for this game.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lets Go Heat!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I hope Shaq is well rested because he's going to be busy tonight.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

I just got home from work, and im excited as hell!

Our main guys are rested, and im sure they are excited as well. I expect to see a Heat team start off with alot of energy and effort specially since its at home. I wanna see this team go at it at full strenght with everybody healthy( Zo is almost back).

We have one of the best records at home in the Eastern Conference, i see a win. :biggrin:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

> *Starting tonight, we get some answers to Heat's questions*
> 
> By Dan Le Batard
> [email protected]
> ...





> *Miami's bored veterans -- save for Alonzo Mourning, who leads the league in desire -- will tell you they have a switch they have been waiting to flip on at this time of year...*


Herald.com 

ok guys, time to light up this 'switch' starting tonight


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

What they are saying:



> *Defending Shaq, Wade keys to Bulls' chances*
> 
> April 22, 2006
> 
> ...





> 'We've been able to hang with them, but this is different. This is the kind of veteran team that has been getting geared up for this time of year. They knew from the beginning of the season they were a playoff team. This is going to be a different animal. We're just concerned with our game right now.''


Chicago Sun-Times.com


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Damn, the Arena looks horrible. They should have left all of the seats red with the fans wearing white, there would have been some contrast. Now you can't even see anyone sitting in the stands.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I agree, the seats dont look right

maybe Im just used to the others, but its gonna take some time to get used to


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Is that Zo wearing a bright white suit? hahah, hes nuts


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Wow so many white shirts.....
looks like the crowd is empty... or is it just the shirts?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Steez said:


> Wow so many white shirts.....
> looks like the crowd is empty... or is it just the shirts?


look above...lol

the arena is packed, but white on white is hard to see


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

some horrible calls so far


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Walker has been horrendous and refs are calling little ticky tack fouls on Shaq all the time, theyre not letting him play. 

Half of our turnovers are complete BS!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

i think the white looks cool, Joe Crawford and crew have been horrible, and look like their against the Heat, prob b/c im a Heat fan, and Wade is not agressive he's looking and playing like how he does vs the pistons, not attacking the basket, comon Dwyane..


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

end of 1st.

8 turnovers by the Heat (half of which are BS) and Walker`s pathetic basketball play as kept the Bulls close.

I dont understand why Pat inserted Walker in the lineup. Look at Posey. He just started playing, has taking less shots and has more points than Walker. I say keep playing Posey and stop commiting so many turnovers.

We should have a nice 10 point lead, but our turnovers has instead lead to 10 points for the Bulls


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Gio305 said:


> end of 1st.
> 
> 8 turnovers by the Heat (half of which are BS) and Walker`s pathetic basketball play as kept the Bulls close.
> 
> ...


I think it is vital taht Walker plays, Pat did a good job putting him in, we need his offense, and we'll get it we gota give him some touches, hes one of those players who needs touches to get going, leave him in, he'll produce, we need him in there, hopelly DA comes in soon too...AS for ESPN FULL CIRCLE, its great but whne i do watch it on espn 2 two things that i dont like at all, you can barley hear the Heat crowd b/c the annoucers arent actaully at the game, so you cant get into the atomisphere, and the espn crew stinks, GA, Legler, Scottie, all they do is talk about how shaq is old, and how Wade needs shaq, SHUTUP, pelase


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wade against chicago

he just forces things. He has to get over it if we want to win this series


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I want to see DA sub in for JP right now, JP has a lot of rust to get off, DA could possibly help us out scoring too, and hes pretty good and D, the adv w/ JP is on D he draws charges..


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Joe Crawford Sucks, Let It Be Known,


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

crawford shouldnt do the playoffs

he gets his feelings hurt to easiy and has a quick fuse


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Dwyane Wade said:


> i think the white looks cool, .....


I agree ... I like it.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Gotta Love This Atmosphere


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Joe Crawford Sucks, Let It Be Known,


Are you honestly gonna argue with that?
The man threw his mouth piece at a referee... that was a good call.... and dont tell me he wasnt aiming for him or anything like that... he still threw it towards his direction... and I agree with Bill Walton or whoever that was that said Haslem should be suspended 1 game as well...

What kind of league will you be running if the refs will feel threatened by the players and just wont call any fouls thinking they will throw something at them... 

Good Job Joe Crawford!


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

*Hopefully* Haslem's only going to be suspended for one game.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

First off, Joey Crawford is a *****!

Halsem deserved the tech, but not get throwned out of the game. The Heat are going up againts 2 opponents, The Bulls and the Refs.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Steez said:


> Are you honestly gonna argue with that?
> The man threw his mouth piece at a referee... that was a good call.... and dont tell me he wasnt aiming for him or anything like that... he still threw it towards his direction... and I agree with Bill Walton or whoever that was that said Haslem should be suspended 1 game as well...
> 
> What kind of league will you be running if the refs will feel threatened by the players and just wont call any fouls thinking they will throw something at them...
> ...


maybe if they knew how to call games, all the frustration built inside players wouldnt lead to that


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

Shaq got a flagrant for what Nocioni just did. Hmm...


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

*Note to Antoine Walker:* Keep playing like that in the entire playoffs, and all is forgiven.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

end of 2nd: 

63-51 Heat

The Heat got pumped when Haslem got ejected. Our guys were diving for loose balls, huslting etc effort plays, something i havent seen much of before. i love that.

So far our toughest matchup has been the Refs. LOL j/k

actually its been the refs and the Bulls, and we scored 63 points in the 1st Half vs a good defensive team like the Bulls. I feel good going into the 2nd Half and hopefully Wade gets his head out of his *** and stop forcing shots things will work out for him.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

refs were just horrible in that half

so many damn turnovers/offensive fouls on very questionable calls...all against us


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> refs were just horrible in that half
> 
> so many damn turnovers/offensive fouls on very questionable calls...all against us


it was horrible, thats what kept the Bulls in the game

as for Walker, i thought he was going downhill cuz of the way he started, im impressed that he came back and contributing


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Joey Crawford= is a **** in stripes.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Steez said:


> Are you honestly gonna argue with that?
> The man threw his mouth piece at a referee... that was a good call.... and dont tell me he wasnt aiming for him or anything like that... he still threw it towards his direction... and I agree with Bill Walton or whoever that was that said Haslem should be suspended 1 game as well...
> 
> What kind of league will you be running if the refs will feel threatened by the players and just wont call any fouls thinking they will throw something at them...
> ...


DAWG, YOU KNOW THERE IS A REASON TEH NBA HAS FEWER VIEWERS THEN THE NFL, B/C FIRST OFF THEY CALL EVERY GAME SO DIFFERNTLY, AND YOU JUST CANT DO THAT, YOU GOT TO CALL STUFF CONISTANTLY, REMEMBER WHEN NFL'S REFERING GOT OUT OF HAND, WHEN NE WOULD PUSH THE COLTS WR'S, THE NFL WENT OUT AND DID THEIR JOB, THEY TOOK CARE OF IT, CHANGED RULES AND ALL, STU JACKSON HAS DONE NOTHING!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

im surprised to see No Derick Anderson in the first half..


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

So what do you guys think of this whole White Hot Heat thing with the crowd?

looking at the stands, i think it looks nice, everybody in white, but then i look at the court and it doesnt match. i think that whats making it look kinda ugly for me. we shouldve stuck with the Black or Red. :biggrin:


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

Yeah, they've gotta stop reffing stuff "on the fly."


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

Nice half for the Heat. Crazy situation with Haslem... what the hell was he thinking?! Wade.. slow start, but finished off pretty nicely, 'Toine played great, Shaq was dominant (5 BLOCKS!!!), Payton was solid, and Haslem (for when he was in there) played well. Our defense is a bit weak, and we have to try to decrease the amount of turnovers and silly offensive fouls that we keep committing. Overall, I am very happy with what I'm seeing. Hope it continues in the second half. 

BTW, I hate Andres Nocioni. :curse:


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

Gio305 said:


> So what do you guys think of this whole White Hot Heat thing with the crowd?
> 
> looking at the stands, i think it looks nice, everybody in white, but then i look at the court and it doesnt match. i think that whats making it look kinda ugly for me. we shouldve stuck with the Black or Red. :biggrin:


Yeah, I dunno.. I think it looks kinda cool, just because EVERYONE is wearing white, so it looks kind of cool and intimidating. Then again, I think black would be much more [email protected]$$, and perhaps red would, too. There is something about the white that is pretty sweet, though..


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

blh5387 said:


> Yeah, I dunno.. I think it looks kinda cool, just because EVERYONE is wearing white, so it looks kind of cool and intimidating. Then again, I think black would be much more [email protected]$$, and perhaps red would, too. There is something about the white that is pretty sweet, though..


are we one of the few teams who do this color theme, i dont see teams liek the Wizards doing it..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Joey Crawford is a *****...but you can't throw your mouthguard at the ref, so Udon made a mistake there...gotta be smart!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Give Shaq The Damn Ball!


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

Bill's right: I understand that they're trying to get Wade going, but the Heat have gotta start giving the ball to Shaq in a set; at least let him touch the ball.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

DBurks2818 said:


> Bill's right: I understand that they're trying to get Wade going, but the Heat have gotta start giving the ball to Shaq in a set; at least let him touch the ball.


 exactly...and getting the ball into shaq will create for Wade and others just as good as going to them....that's what we need to realize


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Jason....

go over the ****ing screen! jesus! 2 straight 3's by Hinrich b/c of bad basketball IQ


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

These refs are killing us, Bulls getting help to get back in the game


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

End of 3rd Quarter

87-82 Heat


(looks like my bet on the under 193 this game is gonna screw up my parlay  )


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> End of 3rd Quarter
> 
> 87-82 Heat
> 
> ...


 Don't you think and over/under parlay is impossible to win? 

Btw, does anyone know where HEATLUNATIC!!! went?


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Its only a 5 pt game after 3 qtrs, we gotta be carefull and make srue they dont steal this away from us, b/c remeber, it is big for su too win the first 2 games just to keep the series even b/c we're at home, then we gotta try to steal one away from them in their home town and that will be the real win.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wow....that was a top 10 worst call of the year....thanks to Joey Crawford for taking Shaq out of the game


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

We haven't scored in the 4th, wtf.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Wade Is Coming Alive! Mwahaha


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

there you go D Wade! play your game.

stop eating **** and play your game.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Bulls fans, one thing Wade knows how to do is pick himself up, you can only contain him for so long..


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> wow....that was a top 10 worst call of the year....thanks to Joey Crawford for taking Shaq out of the game


do we always have a bad game when that guy is refereeing?


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

RGaaaaH! Shaq Attack! XD


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

How are the Bulls making all these threes?!?!?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

ok Kirk, you are a good player, but your not that good.

Bulls 3 pointers has kept them in the game, these guys shoot without hesitation.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

gian said:


> How are the Bulls making all these threes?!?!?


idk, but they got luck on their side


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

ok seriously, stop it with the 3 pointers, where would this team be with those?


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

2 min two pt lead, pressure's on, one of us gotta crack


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Bulls are shooting 52% from three, if we win this game, we win every game.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

I really would like to know where J-Will is...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

we can win this if we take away theyre 3 point shots, you know theyre going for it. let them go for the 2 and not the 3


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Heat win.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade is a bit hobbled, i hope its nothing serious. so far its a 'cramp'


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Gio305 said:


> Wade is a bit hobbled, i hope its nothing serious. so far its a 'cramp'


Probably a cramp, 45 minutes is pretty excessive IMO, and he did turn it on really late.


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Didn't get to see the game, but it looks like we got a good effort out of Shaq, that's one plus. Maybe the rest strategy from this year will work, that is if Shaq's performance keeps at this level.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

PartisanRanger said:


> Didn't get to see the game, but it looks like we got a good effort out of Shaq, that's one plus. Maybe the rest strategy from this year will work, that is if Shaq's performance keeps at this level.


Yeah, we got a good performance out of the Bulls too, so I guess this win makes me feel very comfortable with our chances.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

we got the win. too close for comfort. One thing i admire about this Bulls team is their "never say die" attitude. Next game i dont think they are going to be that hot shooting those 3`s, its what kept them in the game in the 2nd half (Refs in the 1st). J-Will had a solid game, Shaq had a solid game, Wade finally took his head out of his *** and played his game instead of forcing it, and even Walker had a positive game.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

*Dwyane Wade -- 30 points, 4 rebounds, 11 assists, 3 steals, 2 blocks on 8-21 FG and 14-16 FT*

In your face, Chicago.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Boxscore


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

im glad that we didtn let them steal this, but this will ovbiously give Chicago some confidence knowing that we acn play with this team down to the final second, my question of concern is had this been in chicago, had we have won? It's either we're not as good as last year, or taht the teams are just better this year, but we can see that this wont be a walk through the park all the way up to the ECF again this year..If you guys remember, we killed the nets in game 1 last year..


----------



## www.sportsinferno.com (Apr 22, 2006)

Wow...

Well lets see...Wade couldnt finish the game, I am shocked. I cannot wait to see how good he will look in the ECF. :biggrin:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

> *Haslem ejected after throwing mouthpiece*
> 
> Associated Press
> National Basketball Association News Wire
> ...


Doesnt mention how long he`ll be suspended


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Walker had 10 pts on 4-13 shooting, but the thing that stands out to me is, 4 stls..


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> we got the win. too close for comfort. One thing i admire about this Bulls team is their "never say die" attitude. Next game i dont think they are going to be that hot shooting those 3`s, its what kept them in the game in the 2nd half (Refs in the 1st). J-Will had a solid game, Shaq had a solid game, Wade finally took his head out of his *** and played his game instead of forcing it, and even Walker had a positive game.


They are like the exact opposite from us. They are young, athletic and they play every game like its their last. IF life were just, a team like that would win. 


But, I thought we looked pretty rusty tonight and we still got a win against a team that was on fire from downtown 13-26 (and our defense wasnt that bad) and I thought until the last 5 minutes they were playing great. They did well to deny dwyane the ball but I think Pat realized that if you put the ball in wades hand at the top of the key...he is unstoppable and thats when his game picked up. Thought the refs were crap tonight...I dont think we got a call in the 1st half. And i think udonis is a moron...just some random thoughts.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

anyone want to do a postgame chatroom? if yall do IM me at Dwyane Wade JR and i'll start a chat room


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Walker had 10 pts on 4-13 shooting, but the thing that stands out to me is, 4 stls..


Yeah his defense was great. Way too big a focus of our offense tonight. I think 7 shots should be his max.


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

For once, these ESPN analysts have to get real:

-Dwyane Wade did *not* have a good game. Don't let the numbers fool you.
-The Bulls do *not* average 50% shooting from 3-pt range. They are a very good 3-pt shooting team, but come on. Jumpshooting teams do not shoot 50% from 3 in a 7-game series.
-Miami was shorthanded. They're only going to get better when Zo comes back.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

DBurks2818 said:


> For once, these ESPN analysts have to get real:
> 
> -Dwyane Wade did *not* have a good game. Don't let the numbers fool you.
> -The Bulls do *not* average 50% shooting from 3-pt range. They are a very good 3-pt shooting team, but come on. Jumpshooting teams do not shoot 50% from 3 in a 7-game series.
> -Miami was shorthanded. They're only going to get better when Zo comes back.


Yeah but it hink the one good pt they did make was how Miami's 2 stars do good and we barley win, but teams liek SA's stars do good and its complete domination..


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

The Bulls are going to live and die by the jump shot. And everyone knows what happens to teams that live and die by the jump shot in the playoffs...


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR (Oct 31, 2002)

gian said:


> Yeah, we got a good performance out of the Bulls too, so I guess this win makes me feel very comfortable with our chances.



Nope, nope, and nope.

This was not a good performance for the Bulls. They looked rusty and not together at all defensively, and really did not play their game. They are not going to upset you in the series, but this was their worst effort in the past three weeks. Ben Gordon does not touch the ball in the last three minutes, that was strange since nobody could stop him, weird coaching at least.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Yeah but it hink the one good pt they did make was how Miami's 2 stars do good and we barley win, but teams liek SA's stars do good and its complete domination..


well, if your going to compare the Heat to the Spurs, then you have to consider that the Spurs team defense is great compared to ours. Had we played better D in the 2nd half, we wouldve dominated, but thats not who we are unfortunetly


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

can anyone tell me where DA was tongiht?? i looked on the nba.coms boxscore he wasnt even listed as inactive...???


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

so did they say why DA missed this game

he has played well as of late


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> so did they say why DA missed this game
> 
> he has played well as of late


exactly my question, as you can notice above your post :biggrin: , they didnt even list DA on the boxscore as inactive??


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

> *Wade, O'Neal help Heat hold on against Bulls*
> 
> MIAMI (Ticker) -- After Udonis Haslem was tossed for tossing his mouthpiece, Dwyane Wade and Shaquille O'Neal let their play do the talking.
> 
> ...


NBA.com


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

Good, hard fought win by this Heat team.... Bulls coming in winning 10 of their last 11 games, hottest team in the NBA, and the Heat beat them. MONSTER games by Wade and Shaq, and nice games by J Will and Walker.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Too bad we have to play the Bulls in the first round because I actually like them. Gordon is sick, Hinrich is good, I like Tyson for some reason, but I despise Nocioni. I hate dirty players, and he is definitly dirty.

And look at this



> Wade donned a new design of his Converse signature sneakers, with pleats instead of slits, synthetic crocodile skin at the toe and his logo on the heel.


Wade was wearing basketball shoes with crocodile skin, haha


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

gian said:


> *Dwyane Wade -- 30 points, 4 rebounds, 11 assists, 3 steals, 2 blocks on 8-21 FG and 14-16 FT*
> 
> In your face, Chicago.


Lets see Wade really step it up and get a 5x5


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DA was out with the flu.

If the Heat would just close out on the 3 pt shooters it would have made this game a whole lot easier for themselves. Still, I can't see Chicago shooting 50% from 3 for a whole series.


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

myst said:


> Lets see Wade really step it up and get a 5x5


Haha, dunno about that, but I would love to see Wade have a scoring explosion one of these days. I'm talking 45+ points, preferrably 50+. For a guy who averaged 27-28 points on the season, he had a very small number of 40+ games.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

blh5387 said:


> Haha, dunno about that, but I would love to see Wade have a scoring explosion one of these days. I'm talking 45+ points, preferrably 50+. For a guy who averaged 27-28 points on the season, he had a very small number of 40+ games.


But Wade has different 40 point games then everyone else. He gets a 40 point game by either 1) scoring a bunch of points in the 4th to win the game, or 2) scores like 30 in the first half and the Heat are blowing out the other team so Wade sits the rest of the game.


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

myst said:


> Too bad we have to play the Bulls in the first round because I actually like them. Gordon is sick, Hinrich is good, I like Tyson for some reason, but I despise Nocioni. I hate dirty players, and he is definitly dirty.
> 
> And look at this
> 
> ...


Yeah i agree...they seem to have everything we dont.

As for wade...i think his numbers looked good but he was pretty terrible the first 3 quarters. His bball sense just seemed a little slow...silly passes, bad shots etc. then the 4th qtr came and he was back. I think we need to get him the ball at the top of the key and let him handle and create. They were doing a great job denying him the ball but weren't as effective when he brought it up or got it at the top of the key. I think he can have a much better game than he had tonight. I also think he should guard Gordon a little bit more.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

myst said:


> Too bad we have to play the Bulls in the first round because I actually like them. Gordon is sick, Hinrich is good, I like Tyson for some reason, but I despise Nocioni. I hate dirty players, and he is definitly dirty.
> 
> And look at this
> 
> ...


Its not acutally crocidle skin as far as i know, its sinthetic leather, thats in patern of crocidile skin..


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

^^ atleast i think, i'll look into it and try to find out..


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

nice win. I hope Wade's injury at the end of the game wasn't anything serious.

Oh yeah, **** Bill Walton I hate his f'ing guts.

So much for that great Bulls defense. They contained Wade most of the game (until the 4th), but we ended up shooting what? 54% for the game?


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

Heated said:


> Oh yeah, **** Bill Walton I hate his f'ing guts.


 :clap:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Steez said:


> Are you honestly gonna argue with that?
> The man threw his mouth piece at a referee... that was a good call.... and dont tell me he wasnt aiming for him or anything like that... he still threw it towards his direction... and I agree with Bill Walton or whoever that was that said Haslem should be suspended 1 game as well...
> 
> What kind of league will you be running if the refs will feel threatened by the players and just wont call any fouls thinking they will throw something at them...
> ...


Yeah he threw his mouth piece at a ref. I wish he would have hit him in the face with it. At least then it would be worth being ejected for. Instead, he hit him in the foot.

If that sorry senile excuse for an official would call a game properly, Haslem wouldn't have blown his lid. I think it was all the missed calls, and BAD calls that led up to that that made him blow his lid. He got hammered by like 3 guys with no call, of course he was pissed. Techincal, sure, Ejection, I don't think so. Suspension, **** no.(but of course he'll probably get one)

To me, by calling a game in favor of another team is asking for these kind of things. I think of it as a taunt and I like when players show their emotion when it gets out of hand. That first half was bull****, and the Heat were at home. I can't even begin to imagine how bad they are gonna do us when we're on the road. I don't even want to begin to think about Detroit or New Jersey on the road.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I hate complaining about refs and bad calls, but today was out of control.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Heated said:


> nice win. I hope Wade's injury at the end of the game wasn't anything serious.


They confirmed that it was cramps.


----------



## MOHeat (Aug 4, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Walker had 10 pts on 4-13 shooting, but the thing that stands out to me is, 4 stls..


Walker was hustling on D, hope to continue to see this from him


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Got the W w/o Zo, Udonis(for most of the game) and DA. I say we're in good shape.


----------

